# Upcoming PSVita Slim Unveiling in the West? Possibly.



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2014)

​

IGN received an invitation from Sony and although it's vague, I think everyone knows what they have in mind:​


Spoiler









Seeing that the PS4 was literally just released and the PS3 had its Slim and Super Slim editions already and getting any slimmer would probably mean they'd have to release the PS3 Anorexic Edition, this can only mean one thing - PSVita Slim.​​What's so exciting about the PSVita Slim? It's 20% thinner, 15% lighter, comes in 6 colours, has improved battery life, 1GB on-board storage, goes away with the OLED screen in favor of an LCD one and most notably, it's simply cheaper.​​So is this mystery announcement about the PSVita Slim? Who knows - we'll have to wait until the 30th to find out... until then, we can speculate, dream and ponder how much better our PSVita's could be if only they were yellow... or grey... or pink. ​ 
 Source


----------



## Snailface (Jan 27, 2014)

dat OLED good riddance

About time that overrated screen tech gets swapped out for better battery life, lifespan, and price.  Goodbye blotchy black screens, we'll miss you. ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah, trying to get people to care about the Vita by making it "slim." What, is the original Vita (a system of size, thank you very much) just not good enough for you people?

Ugh, so typical. Your fat shaming disgusts me, Sony.



Spoiler



That one's free, Tumblr. You're welcome.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2014)

Snailface said:


> dat OLED good riddance
> 
> About time that overrated screen tech gets swapped out for better battery life, lifespan, and price.  Goodbye blotchy black screens*, we'll miss you. ;O;


 
*When used with barely any backlight in complete darkness when displaying dark colours and at an angle

Okay. I like my OLED better still, but whoever prefers LCD, the time for your glee is near _(I think?)_.


----------



## Dork (Jan 27, 2014)

Funny how this new Vita just motivated me to get the old Vita before they were replaced. I wanted the OLED.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll keep the 2 Vitas I have, also Vita TV>this because that patch for the PS4 controller compatibility will come by the time this is out.  The games I play on Vita play better on a proper controller.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 27, 2014)

I still love my Vita as it is. That OLED is damn gorgeous, I have no issues with controls or hand positioning on the Vita, and it just feels right. I'll respect that OLED has a definite limited lifespan, and that can take appeal down a notch. With that in mind, I may one day pick up a Vita Slim for the sake of making sure that my Vita lasts for the long haul.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jan 27, 2014)

Been holding off on buying a Vita for this eventual release. Still wondering what I should get because I'm not gonna buy a new system just to play three games (one of which I've already played through a friend's).


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2014)

ChaosBoi said:


> Been holding off on buying a Vita for this eventual release. Still wondering what I should get because I'm not gonna buy a new system just to play three games (one of which I've already played through a friend's).


The _"PSVita haz no gaems"_ joke has really gotten stale - the system has a good library of titles at this point in time, I'm sure you'll find something to your liking.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 27, 2014)

I want the yellow one, but I bet they play it safe and only release white and/or black here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2014)

Armadillo said:


> I want the yellow one, but I bet they play it safe and only release white and/or black here.


Yeah, probably - at least early on. We'll probably see other colour varieties later, as per usual, but we'll definitely see them on storeshelves eventually, just like it was the case with the PSP. After all, a broader colours range attracts customers - _"little Tommy really likes the colour blue so he wants a blue system"_ and so on.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting to note that both Sony and Nintendo started using lower quality screens in their cheaper/more compact handhelds revision. Whether you think 3D and OLED are great features or just gimmicks, not having those makes the 2DS/SlimVita lose much of their appeal imho


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 27, 2014)

The only thing that really interests me about the new model is that it finally does away with the godawful proprietary USB connector. An extra gig of storage isn't anything worth getting excited about, and I've never had any real issues with the size or battery life. I understand moving to a cheaper screen but having seen a few comparisons (and granted, I haven't actually seen it in person) I don't really think the LCD panel looks quite as nice.

I think a better use of Sony's money over in the states would be giving publishers an incentive to localize more games. I'm amazed we're getting stuff like Sorcery Saga, Danganronpa, Demon Gaze, etc. given the way the system's been selling, but I'd still like to see a few of the games that aren't going to be localized like the Tales ports/remakes. Another discount and a more colorful model aren't really going to move a lot more units than they have been, whereas I think a bigger library would.

Also, the wording makes me doubt that they plan on introducing the Vita TV, and if they don't do it with the Vita Slim, they probably never will.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 27, 2014)

I can't wait, I haven't felt the weight of the regular Vita yet since I've never seen one in person (small town, so nobody has a vita, hell even 3DS's are rare) but imo light is better.

'dat Danganronpa release too.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2014)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Interesting to note that both Sony and Nintendo started using lower quality screens in their cheaper/more compact handhelds revision. Whether you think 3D and OLED are great features or just gimmicks, not having those makes the 2DS/SlimVita lose much of their appeal imho


In the case of the PSVita Slim, it's _"cheaper"_ but not necessarily _"lower quality"_ - the screen has the same pixel density and is a bit brighter, so it's not of poor quality, or so I heard. Same with the 2DS, really.


----------



## zeello (Jan 27, 2014)

I know what is happening!

It will be Vita 2000... WITH OLED


----------



## moerik (Jan 27, 2014)

Sony is taking a good step forward in its mobile gaming industry, although the special memory cards the Vita uses are still pricy per GB compared to other existing memory cards, this is a good-start none-the-less. I simply ponder, is 1 GB of internal memory any good for games, its main purpose/goal?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 27, 2014)

This kind of makes me wonder why sony even bother with conferences. They do all this teasing and trailer-ing (yes, that's a word now!) that by the time they finally come around to a public announcement, they'll have pretty much nothing new to add.

Must be fun working for sony PR...

Sony guy: ey guys. Wanna come over? We've got a slim announcement to make. 
IGN: *to the world* OMG! The vita slim is coming to Europe! Finally! It's about time. 
Sony: erm...well...I can't really confirm that. It's...we're having this announcement meeting, so...
IGN: *ignores this* It's 20% thinner, 15% lighter, comes in 6 colours, has improved battery life, 1GB on-board storage, goes away with the OLED screen in favor of an LCD one!
Sony: so, erm...shall I give you the time and location of our press conference?
IGN: Shut up. Can't you see we're busy doing video reviews?!
Sony: ok, ok. No problem. Carry on. 

<later>

Sony: *looks at pretty much empty conference room* wow...I thought this conference room would be packed. Where is everybody?
Lone guy in audience: beats me. I'm just the sucker who is sent out to confirm what everybody knows. This IS about the slim, right?
Sony: well...yes. But...
Lone guy: and that's it?
Sony: erm...we ARE working on other things, but...
Lone guy: *gets up and leaves mid-sentence* thanks, mate. See ya next time there's some confirmations needing to be done...
Sony: aren't you interested in the PRICE???
Lone guy: naah...with all the stores' fee, import costs and all that, we're more comfortable speculating things. Say...is there a buffet in this joint?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 27, 2014)

moerik said:


> Sony is taking a good step forward in its mobile gaming industry, although the special memory cards the Vita uses are still pricy per GB compared to other existing memory cards, this is a good-start none-the-less. I simply ponder, is 1 GB of internal memory any good for games, its main purpose/goal?


The 1GB is good for maybe one or two small games (maybe stuff like PS1 classics), but otherwise, it's primarily just convenient because if you primarily buy physical games, you don't really need more than that for the saves. Pretty much any Vita game is going to break that 1GB limit though, so for downloading Vita games from the PS store, or even some PSP games, that 1GB won't do you any good.

As for the price of the memory cards, that is still trying to make up money for the fact that the Vita itself sells at a loss. Combine the price of the memory card, and suddenly you're able to offset that loss by being the only company making these pricey memory cards. Maybe once the new Vita comes out, it will begin to allow for memory card prices to drop, especially if they decide to phase out the OLED version of the system, but we won't know for sure until that time comes.


----------



## SLiV3R (Jan 27, 2014)

I would have bought it if it had a 6 inch screen.. but for now there is no reason to upgrade from my psvita...


----------



## Newoo (Jan 27, 2014)

Give me clickable analogs and I will buy it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 27, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> I can't wait, I haven't felt the weight of the regular Vita yet since I've never seen one in person (small town, so nobody has a vita, hell even 3DS's are rare) but imo light is better.
> 
> 'dat Danganronpa release too.


 
Weight wise the vita is deceptively light considering its size.

The OLED screen on the vita is one of its biggest pluses as far as I am concerned, I would take that over a measly 1gb of storage space any day. A PSP Go type of revision of the Vita is the only thing that would interest me personally, as long as the screen quality was not compromised.


----------



## Arras (Jan 27, 2014)

Newoo said:


> Give me clickable analogs and I will buy it.


What would they be used for? They can't really be set to anything important or otherwise old Vita owners won't be able to play those games normally. Also why is that so important anyway? The only thing I've ever seen them used for is running and meleeing in shooters, and running is awful anyway beacuse you need to keep it pressed down while moving it.


----------



## Mario92 (Jan 27, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> ...
> Also, the wording makes me doubt that they plan on introducing the Vita TV, and if they don't do it with the Vita Slim, they probably never will.


 
I just hope they do. I own Vita TV and releasing it on west would mean system update so that I could actually log in to my bloody account where all my games are! 
I guess it would also give little boost to PS4.


----------



## Prior22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The _"PSVita haz no gaems"_ joke has really gotten stale - the system has a good library of titles at this point in time, I'm sure you'll find something to your liking.


 
In terms of first party games that aren't also available on the PS3, you're wrong. That's why the 3DS is selling so much better than the Vita. The 3DS has entries from several key franchises which aren't available on a console. If the Vita had a few more exclusives from Sony owned key franchises I see no reason why it couldn't approach the PSP in terms of sales.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 27, 2014)

Just in time for Dangan Ronpa next month!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> In terms of first party games that aren't also available on the PS3, you're wrong. That's why the 3DS is selling so much better than the Vita. The 3DS has entries from several key franchises which aren't available on a console. If the Vita had a few more exclusives from Sony owned key franchises I see no reason why it couldn't approach the PSP in terms of sales.


Oh? So... KillZone: Mercenary, Gravity Rush, Uncharted: Golden Abss, WipeOut 2048, Resistance: Burning Skies, Tearaway, Everybody's Golf, Invizimals: The Alliance, LittleBigPlanet Vita, Soul Sacrifice and more are now considered a draught of first-party key exclusives? Bollocks, get off it.


----------



## Mario92 (Jan 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh? So... KillZone: Mercenary, Gravity Rush, Uncharted: Golden Abss, WipeOut 2048, Resistance: Retribution, Escape Plan, Tearaway, Everybody's Golf, Invizimals: The Alliance, LittleBigPlanet Vita, Soul Sacrifice and more are now considered a draught of first-party key exclusives? Bollocks, get off it.


 
From those only tearaway and Gravity rush are only things I would actually get as they are new IP especially for the Vita and handheld. All the others they are exclusive but they are far from selling the console and they have older versions on home consoles which I guess some people just prefer to play them especially if they already own home console. With 3DS there are some titles that has older versions but they usually have roots with handheld devices. PSP didn't have that many console selling titles either when you think about it. Best handheld exclusives were loco roco and patapon but they already made few sequals out of those. P3P may have been system seller for some as PS2 version is pretty under the rock, kind of ironic that's the situation with Vita and P4G as well.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 27, 2014)

Inb4 it's vita-TV and not slim.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 27, 2014)

Vita TV is better than slim though..


----------



## reprep (Jan 27, 2014)

it's probably vita slim that will be introduced but i hope they will introduce vita tv too.


----------



## T Link7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The _"PSVita haz no gaems"_ joke has really gotten stale - the system has a good library of titles at this point in time, I'm sure you'll find something to your liking.


 

I don't think he's saying the PSVita has no games, I think he's saying he's not sure whether or not the PSVita has games for _him_. Plus, people still seem to enjoy saying ''WII U HAS NO GAEMZ'' while that's not true either...


----------



## Cortador (Jan 27, 2014)

New vita is so much better! Already got mine but many people will be surprised how much ergonomically better this new edition is compared to the first one.


----------



## Ashtonx (Jan 27, 2014)

What handhelds theese days need is fat version not a slim one for fucks sake, My hands keep getting numb and tired from holding modern consoles, and i'm talking abou 3ds xl as well, you just can't get a proper grip at those things.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jan 27, 2014)

T Link7 said:


> I don't think he's saying the PSVita has no games, I think he's saying he's not sure whether or not the PSVita has games for _him_. Plus, people still seem to enjoy saying ''WII U HAS NO GAEMZ'' while that's not true either...


What T Link7 said. I'm aware of the games the system has, but at the moment I'm only interested in Persona 4 G, Ragnarok Odyssee Ace, and Yes Memories. Contemplating on Dangan Ronpa but since I already saw the anime, I probably won't get it unless THH expands on the story or something (still wondering why they didn't localize 1.2 reload instead).


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 27, 2014)

Make the damn thing output gameplay to TV via HDMI and I'll happily consider it a future purchase!


----------



## Arras (Jan 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh? So... KillZone: Mercenary, Gravity Rush, Uncharted: Golden Abss, WipeOut 2048, Resistance: Retribution, Escape Plan, Tearaway, Everybody's Golf, Invizimals: The Alliance, LittleBigPlanet Vita, Soul Sacrifice and more are now considered a draught of first-party key exclusives? Bollocks, get off it.


The fact that you felt it necessary to list Everybody's Golf and Invisimals says enough ;O;
/jk I'd totally buy a Vita if I had money


----------



## VLinh (Jan 27, 2014)

Is the new LCD on the PSVita slim that bad?


----------



## Arras (Jan 27, 2014)

VLinh said:


> Is the new LCD on the PSVita slim that bad?


I don't have one myself, but from what I've heard: No, the OLED on the old PSV is that good.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 27, 2014)

Arras said:


> The fact that you felt it necessary to list Everybody's Golf and Invisimals says enough ;O;
> /jk I'd totally buy a Vita if I had money


 
Be glad he didn't list Vita Pets. 

http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2013/08/15/introducing-playstation-vita-pets-coming-in-2014/


----------



## Windaga (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm quite happy with my OLED version, even if I only own 3 games at moment. I think it's cool that this one will be cheaper - OLED is awesome, and I actually like the size of the original, but if this means more people get to play their games, then I'm all for it. I had the same opinion with the 2DS, and with any hardware revision - if it's more accessible, go for it. The older versions will sill exist for purchase somewhere or the other.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 27, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Be glad he didn't list Vita Pets.
> 
> http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2013/08/15/introducing-playstation-vita-pets-coming-in-2014/


Hey!



I might actually buy that game...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 27, 2014)

If the VitaTV is announced as well, I might actually grab one as long as they improve game compatibility (something the Japanese version lacked, according to a few reviews). It would be interesting to see Killzone Mercenary played on my monitor at home, and then being able to pick it up when I have downtime at work.


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Be glad he didn't list Vita Pets.
> 
> http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2013/08/15/introducing-playstation-vita-pets-coming-in-2014/


NintenSonydogs? Might be good- 

Oh God they talk     Ew ew ew ewwww


----------



## Newoo (Jan 27, 2014)

Arras said:


> What would they be used for? They can't really be set to anything important or otherwise old Vita owners won't be able to play those games normally. Also why is that so important anyway? The only thing I've ever seen them used for is running and meleeing in shooters, and running is awful anyway beacuse you need to keep it pressed down while moving it.


 

I don't know what games you are playing that you need to keep the analog pressed down to run? Usually you just click it once and it starts running for you. It would just be nice to have a couple more buttons that you could map out on the vita.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 27, 2014)

"PS3 Anorexic Edition"
You are not Gahars. Shoo.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice, finally going to pick up a Vita when the slims come out hopefully they bring the colours over really want the white one. LCD is much better for me because id rather have the system last longer OLED doesn't have a long lifespan plus the difference in quality is marginal. 1GB storage is real nice to because i don't buy digital games at all so i just need the memory to save.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2014)

Arras said:


> The fact that you felt it necessary to list Everybody's Golf and Invisimals says enough ;O;
> /jk I'd totally buy a Vita if I had money


Jokes aside, Everybody's Golf and Invizimals are both big name Sony franchises, so they fit the description. I would've sooner expected that you'd be picky about Resistance since it wasn't that great of a game. 

My point was that Sony does support the system - there's loads of first-party games on it, both exclusive and cross-platform and claiming otherwise is just pulling information from someone's behind, a single look here confirms that.


Veho said:


> NintenSonydogs? Might be good-
> 
> Oh God they talk  Ew ew ew ewwww


My girlfriend's reaction - word by word, almost.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> NintenSonydogs?


 
>Not "SonyPonies"

C'mon, son.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't get why they made it, its a downgrade of the original one


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 28, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I don't get why they made it, its a downgrade of the original one


 
How? its literally better in every way. Shitty OLED burn in and screen lifespans now solved


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 28, 2014)

AngryGeek416 said:


> How? its literally better in every way. Shitty OLED burn in and screen lifespans now solved


 

Nah, OLED is only being damaged when the backgroud is static and on a gaming system like Vita lot of stuff happens.
And even if you leave it on a static picture its gonna go in standy mode after a minute.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2014)

AngryGeek416 said:


> How? its literally better in every way. Shitty OLED burn in and screen lifespans now solved


 
Except that's not really all that much of a problem on the Vita. You literally have to sit at a stationary image for an obscene amount of hours before burn-in occurs. Seeing how the Vita has a standby mode that can't be turned off, you have to constantly keep the Vita awake, causing the burn-in by yourself. Seeing how no moron is going to deliberately sit at a stationary image on the Vita...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 28, 2014)

AngryGeek416 said:


> How? its literally better in every way. Shitty OLED burn in and screen lifespans now solved


LCD is also susceptible to burn-in, albeit less so. That being said, that's why the console turns the screen off during inactivity and that's why the menu icons _"wobble"_ - there are software-based methods of preventing burn-in and they are employed in the PSVita's OS. As for the lifespan, contemporary OLED screens can reach the life expectancy of 15 years time - it's more than ample time to play the system properly. OLED screens are just prettier than LCD ones and that's a fact you can't deny.


----------



## Ergo (Jan 28, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> LCD is also susceptible to burn-in, albeit less so. That being said, that's why the console turns the screen off during inactivity and that's why the menu icons _"wobble"_ - there are software-based methods of preventing burn-in and they are employed in the PSVita's OS. As for the lifespan, contemporary OLED screens can reach the life expectancy of 15 years time - it's more than ample time to play the system properly. *OLED screens are just prettier than LCD ones and that's a fact you can't deny.*


 

The bolded is highly subjective, and a conclusion I don't share.

I'd take LCD over OLED any day, given the choice right now. The latter manages to take the worst aspects of LCD and PDP--poor blacks (contrast) and relative lack of brightness--and combines them into one display tech. It was another case of Sony's lunatic, engineer-driven* business model, which now threatens to sink what's left of the company. For all intents and purposes, OLED looks like a small PDP to me, as far as image smoothness and color reproduction is concerned, minus the deep blacks, which really hurts. (And I prefer PDP to LCD, as far as image tech goes.)

(As an aside, I also seem to recall being told--by the Sony brigade--that you can't deny the PSP screen was better than DS, except that the original PSP screen was a ghosting horror that marred what was an otherwise beautiful display...as long as nothing was moving...good thing that's not important in videogames, right? 

*They make some crazy stuff--their laptops are amazing bits of tech, albeit insanely, suicidally, expensive in a commodity-driven business--but they clearly have no idea at all what the broader market is interested in, across most of their product lines--a shame, really, given their history of 'getting it right'.

(And yes, I have a Vita with several dozen games.)


----------



## samljer (Jan 28, 2014)

Bout time, modern IPS LCD looks better. and STAYS that way. oled degrades
and people are oblivious to it till they hold a new vita.


----------



## samljer (Jan 28, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> LCD is also susceptible to burn-in, albeit less so. That being said, that's why the console turns the screen off during inactivity and that's why the menu icons _"wobble"_ - there are software-based methods of preventing burn-in and they are employed in the PSVita's OS. As for the lifespan, contemporary OLED screens can reach the life expectancy of 15 years time - it's more than ample time to play the system properly. OLED screens are just prettier than LCD ones and that's a fact you can't deny.


 

way way less, oled burn in is not only easier to do, its darker, changes colors, etc.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 28, 2014)

samljer said:


> way way less, oled burn in is not only easier to do, its darker, changes colors, etc.


As said a hundred times, when exactly are you going to get the static image necessary to cause any burn-in whatsoever on the PSVita? Games _(obviously)_ move around, the icons in the menu wobble to prevent it, the possible burn-in danger I can think of is the status bar, but even that is unlikely because the PSVita turns its screen off at regular intervals. The screen's fine and if you ask me, the crispness of colour and the pixel density are far superior to what any LCD device I own offers.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 28, 2014)

Let it come, the sooner the better. I'll pick up a Vita in 2014 or 2015 anyway, when it's cheaper and easier to pirate. More remakes, more choice for me.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jan 28, 2014)

There's only one Vita game that I have to play, and I've already played a version of it already (Persona 4 Golden). That being said, I'm rather intrigued by the Vita TV thing announced a while back. Assuming it comes to the states and they fix the compatibility, it's highly likely I'll purchase it. If not, then I'm gonna get this. I'm not gonna get digital games (unless they're PSVita+digital-exclusivea), so saving on an expensive memory card is good.

Although Satangel brings up a good point. Smealum, hack the Vita already!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 28, 2014)

The slim looks like a noticeable hardware downgrade if you ask me.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 28, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> The slim looks like a noticeable hardware downgrade if you ask me.


 
Everything is better though so that makes no sense? only thing for debate is the screen and thats not really that hard a decision as i want my vita to have a working screen in 10 years so ill go with the LCD slim.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2014)

AngryGeek416 said:


> Everything is better though so that makes no sense? only thing for debate is the screen and thats not really that hard a decision as i want my vita to have a working screen in 10 years so ill go with the LCD slim.


*>Implying that the OLED won't despite the fact that contemporary OLED screens can have even 15 years of life expectancy*

OLED's work perfectly fine for 25 000-40 000 hours with some degradation as all screens degrade over time, LCD on the other hand has the life expectancy of 50 000-60 000 hours on average, strong performers having up to around 100 000 hours. Not going to say that there's no difference at all since it's clearly considerable, but seeing that my almost 20 year old Game Boy with a primitive, ancient LCD still works fine, I'd assume that so will OLED.

Just to give those numbers some additional perspective, a standard cathode ray tube _(CRT)_ has the life expectancy of 10 000 to 15 000 hours and a Plasma screen has a life expectancy of 60 000 hours, although some Plasma manufacturers boast that they can go up to 100 000 hours much like LCD.


----------



## Mario92 (Jan 29, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> The slim looks like a noticeable hardware downgrade if you ask me.


 
Nintendo did that with 2DS. Making console more affordable and giving alternatives.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jan 29, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> The slim looks like a noticeable hardware downgrade if you ask me.


 
I agree, one of my unexpectedly favorite features of my vita is how much better the 1080p wallpapers I have on my desktop look on it. Blows me away really. Makes my customized Home Screens much more satisfying.
Quite honestly an extra hour isn't much to scoff at either, especially with my external usb chargers that can be used with the usb charge cable.
And I never noticed the Vita was heavy. If anything that makes it more durable in my head


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 29, 2014)

Welp.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 29, 2014)

I might trade in my OLED Vita for a different reason, much larger Start and Select button.

Though I really want Sony to bring Vita TV over to US.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 29, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> *snip*
> 
> Welp.


 
Where's that from?


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 29, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Where's that from?



http://neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=759959&page=100000


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 29, 2014)

My night stand is a bit too far way from my bed to comfortably hold my Vita when I am not playing it.  So i have my bed pushed all the way against the wall running down the left side. So i have my chargers, phone, 3DS, and vita all coming up from under the bed on the left side. They all are squished against the wall with a spare pillow so they dont go anywhere, and store and charge my devices right there on my bed, covered with a pillow so I dont roll over them and hurt them. I might need another pillow because my Vita is so big.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 29, 2014)

I hope Sony shows off some first party exclusives tomorrow as well.
Probably wishful thinking though.


----------



## Kamina84 (Jan 30, 2014)

There is only 2 things i'm caring about with this. One of which probably won't happen.

1. Reveals more Gravity Rush 2
2. Supports more than one account. The 20 min hard reset is stupid. >_<


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2014)

Kamina84 said:


> There is only 2 things i'm caring about with this. One of which probably won't happen.
> 
> 1. Reveals more Gravity Rush 2
> 2. Supports more than one account. The 20 min hard reset is stupid. >_<


I don't think Sony _wants_ their users to switch accounts on a portable. Unlike a home console, a handheld console is not something you _"share"_ with anyone - it doesn't necessitate accounts which is why it doesn't have them. An account selector and an easy method of switching regions appeals to a very narrow part of the consumer base while simultaneously allowing Gamesharing to go rampant - something Sony wants to avoid if possible. As nice as it would be, I don't think they'll implement this feature anytime soon.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 30, 2014)

cool! now the game library is not the only thing Slim about the Vita


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 30, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> cool! now the game library is not the only thing Slim about the Vita


Top of the lel!
U so funny


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> cool! now the game library is not the only thing Slim about the Vita





Spoiler





*PSVita64, anyone?*​​*;O;*​


I jest, I jest - I'm wondering what they're going to announce though, aside from the PSVita Slim.


----------



## Arizato (Jan 30, 2014)

Please announce some Vita games too...


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 30, 2014)

is IS coming to the UK
https://twitter.com/PlayStationUK/status/428839912272437248





> *PlayStation *
> ‏@*PlayStationUK*
> New PS Vita Model Makes Its Debut in UK on February 7th - pic.twitter.com/mEYtw7kAD4


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 30, 2014)

The box is a bit on the plain side.


----------



## emigre (Jan 30, 2014)

No thank you at £180.

You can get an OLED bundle with a 8/16 GB memory and (no) gaems for that money.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 30, 2014)

So any NA news?


----------



## reprep (Jan 30, 2014)

no news about vita tv? i am a sad panda.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Implying that the OLED won't despite the fact that contemporary OLED screens can have even 15 years of life expectancy*
> 
> OLED's work perfectly fine for 25 000-40 000 hours with some degradation as all screens degrade over time, LCD on the other hand has the life expectancy of 50 000-60 000 hours on average, strong performers having up to around 100 000 hours. Not going to say that there's no difference at all since it's clearly considerable, but seeing that my almost 20 year old Game Boy with a primitive, ancient LCD still works fine, I'd assume that so will OLED.
> 
> Just to give those numbers some additional perspective, a standard cathode ray tube _(CRT)_ has the life expectancy of 10 000 to 15 000 hours and a Plasma screen has a life expectancy of 60 000 hours, although some Plasma manufacturers boast that they can go up to 100 000 hours much like LCD.


 
But the vita use 'Super amoled plus' that's supposed to have almost twice the life spawn of the normal OLED.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 30, 2014)

AngryGeek416 said:


> So any NA news?


Nope. If SCEA cares enough they will release it though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2014)

CrimzonEyed said:


> But the vita use 'Super amoled plus' that's supposed to have almost twice the life spawn of the normal OLED.


There we go then.  I was just talking about OLED technology in general.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm pretty pissed theres no US date, i'm waiting on buying a Vita and don't want the OLED version.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 30, 2014)

£180 too expensive and black only. Boring Sony, release the other colours.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 30, 2014)

So after seeing this announcement I went ahead and bought the older model for £140. PS Vita 3G and Wifi(don't care about 3G, but it was a pretty good deal), 16 GB Memory Card, PS Vita official starter kit and the 10 Game voucher(but I personally don't care about that, but it's nice to have). Brand new and all of that for £140. Sony must be insane to have it at that price especially since it might be cheaper to make considering the LCD screen.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 30, 2014)

So will the 2000 model be $250 once it hits here?
Whhhhhyyyy?


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 30, 2014)

If they decide late to make a Xg model for the 2000/Slim. They should do 4g lte.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 30, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> If they decide late to make a Xg model for the 2000/Slim. They should do 4g lte.


 
Ehh...I could see that for the EU, since they can use other carriers, but in the US I don't think this would work very well with AT&T. Despite what they claim, they have fairly little 4G coverage in the western states in the US. I would be all for this if they would let us use our own carriers/sim cards, but since they don't...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2014)

​

As expected, the announcement was indeed about the PSVita Slim. The system will be available in the UK starting February 7th and will gradually replace the standard PSVita model as stock is exhausted. The suggester retail price will be £180.

 Source


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ​
> 
> As expected, the announcement was indeed about the PSVita Slim. The system will be available in the UK starting February 7th and will gradually replace the standard PSVita model as stock is exhausted. The suggester retail price will be £180.
> 
> Source



Where were you all day!?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Where were you all day!?


I was playing on my far superior PSVita 1000 3G/WiFi in my gaming grotto, where do you think I was?


----------

